# What's a good PH target for fruit wine?



## geek (Jun 7, 2013)

Checked the ph of my Pineapple, Mango, Strawberry and Blueberry fruit wine, sitting in carboy for over a month, stabilized with kmeta/sorbate and backsweeten.

PH shows ~2.8x

I read that Potassium Bicarbonate is better to use to raise ph level in a finished wine.


----------



## Julie (Jun 7, 2013)

3.4 - 3.65 for reds
3.1 - 3.45 for whites
3.5 - 3.6 for fruits


----------



## Turock (Jun 8, 2013)

That's a pretty low PH to think about using potassium carbonate. You should have adjusted the PH pre-ferment.


----------



## geek (Jun 8, 2013)

I didnt have a ph meter then, just got one recently.....


----------



## geek (Jun 8, 2013)

guys, I just racked into a pail and degassed....lots of co2 was still in the wine; lots of foam..!!

I then checked PH again and still shows ~2.8x
It tastes a bit tart, I assume the TA is high.

What do you recommend right now?

I am heading to the food market for a concentrated white grape juice (the only have white and red grape concentrate, apple concentrate, no strawberry concentrate).

I hope 1 can would balance it out a bit?????????


----------



## Turock (Jun 9, 2013)

Does it have a nice flavor you're happy with? Well, except for the acid. If it has a nice flavor, maybe you wouldn't want to adulterate it with concentrate. What do you think about letting this age up a bit in a carboy---and let it degass naturally. Some carboy aging will help the flavors firm up too.

My problem here is that you are manipulating such a young wine. It's like not allowing a puppy to grow up before you hitch it to a wagon to pull your kids around the yard. After it has aged up and degassed by itself, you'll have a better profile on it to do some blending with it. It might be very excellent by blending it with a Reisling. Reisling is such a delicate-flavored wine that it accepts any flavor you combine with it. It allows other flavors to shine thru it. And the blending will bring the acid bite down to--maybe--acceptable levels.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jun 10, 2013)

I agree, by the time it ages a bit, it will be a "different wine". You need to have patience, it is a real young wine.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Jun 11, 2013)

If you have enough room in a freezer, you could cold stabilize it. 2.8 seems really low. You could also add water (which will thin the wine). It's too far for calcium bicarbonate to go to get to a more acceptable range. You could also backsweeten with apple juice as it will impart a little less flavor and shouldn't be as acidic. You could do a combination of all four. There is not 1 absolute answer, but I would let it sit longer before you attempt anything as other have suggested. 

How much fruit per gallon?


----------

